

Uber Meets Super Shuttle - randylubin
http://blog.randylubin.com/post/21635542675/start-up-idea-uber-meets-super-shuttle

======
gryphon65
I think one of your problems is going to be peak usage times where a lot of
people are traveling to or from work in the morning or afternoon. What would
be interesting is to conduct a study. Get a bunch of volunteers in different
cities to log their departure location and time as well as their destination.
Then run then simulation to see how many shuttles it would require and how
full each would be.

